# Skimmerpumpe im Eimer



## Silke (29. Okt. 2006)

Hallo,
kaum war ich ein paar Tage im Osten (ja ich weiß ganz genau wo das ist... ), schon funzt zu Hause gar nix mehr.
Unsere Pumpe von O..e macht es einfach nicht. Zuerst springt sie ein paar Mal an mit Pausen dazwischen und nach 2 min ist Ende. 
Jetzt kann ich das blöde Teil einschicken lassen. Ganz toll, wo ich sie doch genau JETZT brauche. Heute hab ich schon mal meine neue Wathose samt Kescher eingeweiht und bin im Teich rumgetigert, um die Blätter einzusammeln. Ein mühsames Unterfangen, denn morgen wird es nicht besser aussehen als heute. Am besten wäre jetzt Frost mit anschließendem Sturm, dann hätte ich nur 1x diese Plackerei.
Wer leiht mir für die nächsten Wochen eine Pumpe???


----------



## Annett (29. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Skimmerpumpe im Eimer*

Hallo Silke,

das ist ja wirklich Mist!
Bei uns "fliegt" zwar irgendwo noch die alte Pumpe vom Teich meiner Mutter durch die Gegend, aber die wird wohl für einen Skimmer viel zu schwach sein (ich glaub max. 1800l die Stunde). Außerdem liegt sie trocken; sprich, die Dichtungen könnten hin sein. :?
Ich kann aber morgen mal danach sehen....

Wird die Pumpe direkt am Schlauch des Skimmers angeschlossen oder habt Ihr einen Pumpenschacht wo zur Not auch eine Tauchpumpe Platz finden würde? Nur zieht so eine ordentlich Strom :?


----------



## Silke (29. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Skimmerpumpe im Eimer*

Hallo,
man könnte beides machen. Entweder Pumpenschacht oder direkt im Teich.
Dazu kommt noch, daß bei Ostwind gar nichts im Skimmer landet, sondern am anderen Ende vom Teich...


----------



## Annett (30. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Skimmerpumpe im Eimer*

Moin Silke,



> Dazu kommt noch, daß bei Ostwind gar nichts im Skimmer landet, sondern am anderen Ende vom Teich...



deshalb hatte ich "damals", wenn ich mich recht entsinne, auch eher 2 Skimmer vorgeschlagen. Bei mir passiert das nämlich auch ab und an... da hilft dann nur noch der Kescher oder ignorieren. 
Wir bekommen anscheinend auch immer öfter Ostwinde.
Wenn der Wind passend steht, würde ich zumindest mal für einige Zeit eine Tauchpumpe in den Pumpenschacht stecken. Schaden kann es ja nix.  (Ihr habt doch bestimmt eine, oder?)

Welche Saugleistung hatte denn die kaputte Pumpe?


----------



## Silke (30. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Skimmerpumpe im Eimer*

Hallo Annett,


> deshalb hatte ich "damals", wenn ich mich recht entsinne, auch eher 2 Skimmer vorgeschlagen


ja genau, aber das wollten wir erst mal ausprobieren.  
Dann bauen wir nächstes Jahr noch einen Bachlauf in Kombination mit einem zweiten Skimmer.
Eine Tauchpumpe haben wir nicht, aber unser Nachbar. 
Ich denke, ich werde eher mit dem Kescher reingehen...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 wegen des Stromverbrauchs.


----------



## Silke (13. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Skimmerpumpe im Eimer*

Hallo ihr Lieben,
mit meiner Pumpe hat sich immer noch nix ergeben. Wurde eingeschickt und nun warte ich darauf, daß sie entweder repariert wird oder ich ne neue bekomme. (Es war übrigens die Oase Eco 8000.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Inzwischen war ich schon ein paar Mal im Teich, um die Blätter rauszukeschern.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mittlerweile ist es aber richtig kalt und dann bringt das echt keinen Spaß mehr.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Heute hab ich 4 Eimer rausgesammelt, danach wurde es leider zu dunkel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Am Wochenende hab ich versucht, den Skimmer mit meiner Bachlaufpumpe zu betreiben, das ging aber gar nicht, die ist viel zu schwach.


----------



## rainthanner (13. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Skimmerpumpe im Eimer*

Hallo Silke, 

kannst du für die herbstliche Zeit kein Netz spannen? 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Silke (13. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Skimmerpumpe im Eimer*

Hallo Rainer,
ein Netz für 90 qm??? Nicht machbar auf die Schnelle...leider.
Da muß ich dieses Jahr durch. Im Frühjahr werden sich die Algen freuen 
Morgen werd ich mal nachfragen, was meine Pumpe macht...


----------



## Annett (15. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Skimmerpumpe im Eimer*

Hallo Silke,

und... gabs eine positive Antwort?
Bei mir läuft die Pumpe zwar noch, aber der Skimmer arbeitet trotzdem nicht mehr. Irgendwie ist der "Lump" im Laufe der Zeit von seiner Plattform gewandert und steht jetzt einige Zentimeter tiefer als ursprünglich geplant. Immer wenn der Regen den Teich richtig aufgefüllt hat, geht das Oberteil auf Wanderschaft. 

Das Problem werde ich aber sicherlich nicht mehr dieses Jahr lösen.


----------



## Silke (15. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Skimmerpumpe im Eimer*

Hallo Annett,
habe es leider nicht geschafft, aber es kommt gleich auf meinen Zettel für morgen...


----------



## Silke (18. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Skimmerpumpe im Eimer*

Hallo,
gestern war es nun soweit. Der Verkäufer meiner Pumpe hat sich gemeldet. Das Ding ist definitiv kaputt gegangen, und das nach nur einem halben Jahr Betrieb. Wofür hab ich bloß soviel Geld ausgegeben? Na, jedenfalls wird mir demnächst eine neue zugeschickt. Wahrscheinlich kommt sie genau dann, wenn eh alle Blätter vom Baum sind. *Grrr*


----------



## Annett (19. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Skimmerpumpe im Eimer*

Hallo Silke,

na das ist ja ne schöne Bescherung... 
Hat der Verkäufer was gesagt, ob die Eco's von O..e davon öfters betroffen sind als die normalen Pumpen??
Ich kann mich über unsere Promax eigentlich nicht beschweren.
Trotz des im ersten Jahr ab und an mal hochschießenden Skimmers und der damit verbundenem Luft im Schlauch der Zuleitung hat die Pumpe/Pumpen (denn es sind ja zwei Pumpen in einem Gehäuse) bisher anscheinend keinen Schaden genommen. *toitoitoi*
Sie läuft einwandfrei und wird nur im Frühjahr mal kurz an Land geholt zum Dreck ausspülen. Mehr machen wir seit 2003 nicht.
Den Winter verbringt sie bei 90cm Tiefe im Teich. Selbst die Schläuche, direkt zur Pumpe dazu gekauft und total stabil, halten den Winter aus.

Dann drück ich Dir mal ganz fest die Daumen, damit die Pumpe bald bei Euch eintruddelt!


----------



## Olli.P (19. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Skimmerpumpe im Eimer*

Hallo Silke,





			
				Silke schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> gestern war es nun soweit. Der Verkäufer meiner Pumpe hat sich gemeldet. Das Ding ist definitiv kaputt gegangen, und das nach nur einem halben Jahr Betrieb. Wofür hab ich bloß soviel Geld ausgegeben?




Da kann man jetzt so oder so argumentieren.

Aber :

Qualität hat nun mal ihren Preis! Und Montagsgeräte gibt's nun mal immer irgendwo 

Wie man sonst auch schon sagt: 50.000 im Stadion und wer kriegt den Ball ann Kopf???

Anscheinend läuft der Tausch, mal abgesehen von der Wartezeit, doch ohne probleme oder????
Und das ist doch das wesentliche. Ist doch immer noch besser als wenn man da ständig hinterher laufen müsste.....



Gruß



Olaf


----------



## Silke (19. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Skimmerpumpe im Eimer*

Hallo Olaf,
daß der Tausch problemlos funktioniert hatte ich auch nicht anders erwartet.
Die Pumpe ist nur zu einem sehr sehr ungünstigen Zeitpunkt kaputt gegangen. Ich "durfte" jetzt nämlich alle Blätter von Hand einsammeln. Das ist echt kein Vergnügen...


----------

